# Cheap Personal Desalination Unit



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

http://tivolinaturals.com/

Can't seem to find much revealing material about this on the internet.

Has anyone ever purchased one or can anyone offer some advice on it's performance?

I am considering it for emergency survival gear.

Brett
~


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Someone's going to ask, may as well be me....can you piss in it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

could throw it on the camp fire to speed up evaporation


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

Its a transpiration unit, a simple method is to wrap a clear plastic bag around a tree branch full of leaves and tie off a corner at the bottom as a collector. Now, just gotta find a gum tree out at sea :lol: 
Its use at sea would depend on how the condensed water is captured as bouncing around on the waves there may be a possibility of contamination.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> Someone's going to ask, may as well be me....can you piss in it?





mingle said:


> Piss would be one of the best things you could use (apart from seawater!) as it's pretty much sterile to begin with, just use one of these units to condense the water away from the salts and you're fine.


Of course you can. The desal unit Brett has put up gives drinking water from sea water, piss, stagnent water. The uric acid will not be evaporated and collected, so Mike is spot on. BTW piss is completely sterile...if it wasn't you'd have a bladder infection and be very seriously sick.

Drinking piss is another subject (and Zed, not the aussie term for drinking beer), and has been the subject that has challenged people in extreme survival situations for centuries. The problem with drinking piss is the extremely bitter taste of the uric acid crystals, and the smell, which could make you retch, thus further dehydrating the body.

Enjoy your morning coffee 

K1


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

If you get to a point where you need to drink your own urine, I wouldn't filter it because it contains lots of nutrients that your body could use.
As far as the smell and taste goes, if you are in that sort of situation you just man up and get over it.

There is loads of info on the uses of urine but here is the first link I found:
http://www.all-natural.com/urine.html

One I swear by is for burns, it is an amazing healer on burns if you can get it on there quick enough.
Because it is sterile, you can use it to clean wounds etc as well but this is where you need really good friends.


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

mingle said:


> The only downside to systems like this is that they tend to require bright sunlight to work effectively.
> 
> Mike.


Not a problem up here in the Kimberleys.
~


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Many many years ago, when I was a cadet in the Pommy Air training corps, we had solar stills (blow up plastic balls, with an inner ball, and ducts for sea in, and fresh out.) I understand they were also standard in the RFD liferafts. 
Nothing new in the technology, and I think they were able to produce about 600ml per day, so you needed to string out a few of them. I never got to test one, but I see no reason why they wouldn't work.

Cheers andybear


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> Someone's going to ask, may as well be me....can you piss in it?


Yes
Whether you can drink what comes out the far end should be the real question


----------

